# Karcher foam lance (modification result)



## skr (May 10, 2012)

hi every body,

i have a karcher pressure washer and karcher foam lance. Last week i made a little upgrade my foam lance. there is the result.

it just 90 ml Valet ph netural snow foam + 510 ml HOT water.

if you have any suggestion please make a comment than i will make this cheap lance better.

Thanks.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Your making some good foam there Bud!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Just out of interest what is the modification/upgrade you have carried out to the lance/bottle?


----------



## skr (May 10, 2012)

stantheman said:


> Just out of interest what is the modification/upgrade you have carried out to the lance/bottle?


just make resist botle mouth. by tape.

open lance's nozzle part you can see a hole i put some sponge and washing wool (metal wool).

after thay re-pick up your nozzle part. put out + - gauge again you can see small hole. drill it carefully and make it a little bit bigger than before thats it.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Looks like a good amount of foam.
Followed your link in YouTube for description but Google translate is unable to translate. What language is it please?


----------



## skr (May 10, 2012)

Turkish. I will explain what i did step by step by photos in my forum. Thank you for good comments i will do it better  

GT-N7000 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

that's awesome need to see detailed pics this could save me buying a £40 foam lance


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

very impressive from a standard karcher foam lance :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wonder if I can mod my nilfisk one


----------



## skr (May 10, 2012)

guys there is i put some photos on my page. 
http://volvorun.com/index.php?topic=261.msg1106


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

there are no pictures on that page, great results for a karcher foam lance :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great results:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Google managed to translate but it made more sense in Turkish lol

Just says something is broken or is that a literal translation or something?

Looks good though


----------



## Squid (Jun 8, 2011)

Very interested to see how this was done


----------



## skr (May 10, 2012)

i attached some files but sorry my webpage's language TURKISH so no one can create new account )) i will add these photos on this forum when i am avaliable


----------

